# Can I put electrical tape around the this bare copper?



## W_Mitty (May 27, 2011)

Hello, it's the idiot electrician again.

Can I wrap electrical tape around this bare copper? 

I can't cut it: there's not enough wire left, and I can't pull it out: it was bent when I pushed it in; in fact, the exposed wire is just insulation I pulled back from trying to pull the wire back out.

If I have to cut it, can I just a wire with electrical tape, or is that just a recipe for disaster?

Thank you for your time.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 11, 2008)

There should be a small slot adjacent to the hole where the wire is inserted. Press a small screwdriver into that slot, and that should release the stronghold on your wire.

Once you get the wire removed, bend a hook in it, and use the terminal screws instead.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

kbsparky said:


> Once you get the wire removed, bend a hook in it, and use the terminal screws instead.


But use the screw terminals on a new receptacle. That is an old junk receptacle that is likely near the end of it's usable life anyway. 

And you can cut it. There is plenty of wire to make up new. Just cut it right at the back of the device. You'll only lose about 1/2".


----------



## W_Mitty (May 27, 2011)

Here's the finished product; everything good and in order?

Thanks again for your time.


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

The black wire is wrapped in the wrong direction.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

jbfan said:


> The black wire is wrapped in the wrong direction.


Noticed the same thing.
The wire should be wrapped so that when the screw is tightened the hook closes not opens.

Also screw the unused screws in before installing into the box.


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

Looks good/safe. An electrician would wind the wire in the opposite direction so that when screw is tightened, it will not tend to back off at last tightening. As long as tight, it's fine.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Black wire is looping the screw in the wrong direction looks like.:yes:
Remember? That was mentioned in your *other identical thread*. This is why _one thread per topic_ would be best.


----------



## W_Mitty (May 27, 2011)

Bud Cline said:


> Black wire is looping the screw in the wrong direction looks like.:yes:
> Remember? That was mentioned in your *other identical thread*. This is why _one thread per topic_ would be best.


Yeah, I absentmindedly thought the same direction as in "both should start on the top and curl down." Notice I did do the white correctly - this time.

Sorry, I started a new thread since I thought the topic was separate: the first topic concerned excess copper from a screw, while the second concerned excess copper from the back of the plug; then I continued in the second thread as, yeah, I thought three threads might be a bit much.

Thank you everyone for the help; I don't want to die in a fire.


----------



## W_Mitty (May 27, 2011)

joed said:


> Noticed the same thing.
> The wire should be wrapped so that when the screw is tightened the hook closes not opens.


Does the wire need to be a closed loop around the screw? I've found that nearly impossible to do.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Hey, is that black wire looped in the wrong direction?:whistling2:


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

W_Mitty said:


> Does the wire need to be a closed loop around the screw? I've found that nearly impossible to do.


No! Just like the white wire will do.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> Notice I did do the white correctly - this time.


Yes you did !!! Go get a cookie for yourself and your friend !!!


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/wire-short-enough-electrical-socket-105789/


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

The insulation on the white looks like it is under the screw head. Only bare copper under the screw head.

Also if that is #12 it cannot be used in the backstabs. Only #14 in the backstabs.


----------

